# Black and White 2 installation problem



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

All of the installation steps go perfectly except the installation itself. Right after inputting the cd key it tells me to install, I click the button and a white screen pops up with a loading bar. The loading bar fills up one one-hundredth up and tells me it is installing directx 9.0c, directx10.0 came with my computer. It stays there and doesn't move. When I, instead of installing click diagnostics, everything says it should work except the operating system. I don't know if that has anything to do with it but it says "uknown" and that I must have vista or windows 2000.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, so we'll try a couple of things. First off, when installing the program, try to run it in compatibility mode. With the disk in the drive, go to my computer and find the disk. Right click it and select explore. The find the .exe file that installs the game and right click that as well. Select run in compatibility mode and use either Windows Vista or Windows XP SP3.

See if it will install then.


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Okay, so we'll try a couple of things. First off, when installing the program, try to run it in compatibility mode. With the disk in the drive, go to my computer and find the disk. Right click it and select explore. The find the .exe file that installs the game and right click that as well. Select run in compatibility mode and use either Windows Vista or Windows XP SP3.
> 
> See if it will install then.


Ok, so if you saw my last post disregard it. I did more or less what you said. Some of the option were different but in the end it was the same thing. It still didn't work. If you'd be willing I'd be completely comfortable with you using teamviewer7 to resolve the problem. If this goes against some kind of code feel free to decline.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ah, Explore must be from the Windows XP days. Open will work fine. THEN try the steps i mentioned above.

You're welcome for the help, I'll see what I can do! :thumb:
.


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just so you know I edited my previous post.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

For the most part we like to resolve the issues in the forums so people who come through Googling the solutions can find something. I do have Teamviewer, yes, but let's try not to take that route.

The other thing would be to download and install DirectX 9.0

9.0


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

I clicked the link you gave me and installed the program. The same results occur when I run the installer.


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have now also tried running the program in compatibility mode with directx 9.0 installed, the same results occurred.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

So, now the question is... did you ever have this game working on an older Operating system? It's totally possible that the game will just REFUSE to play on Windows 7.


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes I've played this game on several older computers. I can't remember their operating systems but one was a fairly new laptop, so it must have had a new operating system.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Which operating systems do you try with compatiblity mode? Tried them all?


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

The one's you said: Windows Vista & Windows XP SP3, I've tried but I'll try more.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*grumble* If compatibility with Windows 2000 doesn't work....

It appears that many people have this issue... And I have yet to find a fix...


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

For whatever reason the disc is suddenly working. I didn't have to run in compatibility mode or anything. I don't know what changed.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha, I had the same thing happen with a crazy application error. Just... stopped being stupid suddenly.


----------

